# Goodbye Brent; We Hardly Knew Ye



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I think Brent got tired of being yanked around by Pop. I have no idea why he wasn't utilized more than he was during his tenure as a Spur. Especially given Finley's flop this past season, Brent should have gotten way more minutes when he was healthy and with the team. His performance in the Spurs' last game is proof!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> I think Brent got tired of being yanked around by Pop. I have no idea why he wasn't utilized more than he was during his tenure as a Spur. Especially given Finley's flop this past season, Brent should have gotten way more minutes when he was healthy and with the team. His performance in the Spurs' last game is proof!


I know he opted out, and Houston gave him an offer, but he hasn't made a decision yet has he? He's one of the two only FA's I want back


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Who else do you want - Thomas? Those were the only two that I want back, too. But it looks likely that Buford and Pop will probably bring back Finley and possibly even Horry. I bet Barry is sick of getting yanked around and he bolts. Thomas is also valued in the FA market, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him bolt, either.

MySA.com reports: "Kurt Thomas, Michael Finley and, yes, even 37-year-old reluctant retiree Robert Horry -- all unrestricted free agents with varying degrees of value -- are expected to talk with the Spurs about the prospect of rejoining the team next season."

Pop's comments in the SA Express-News earlier today strongly hinted that Horry and Finley would be back. IF they bring back either Finley or Horry, my interest in the team will really wane.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> Who else do you want - Thomas?


Yep.



sasaint said:


> Pop's comments in the SA Express-News earlier today strongly hinted that Horry and Finley would be back. IF they bring back either Finley or Horry, my interest in the team will really wane.


I'll still be a Spurs fan, but my respect for the FO will be just about dead.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I'll still be a Spurs fan, but my respect for the FO will be just about dead.


Sorry - FO?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> Sorry - FO?


Front Office


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

As you can, no doubt, tell from all of my posts, my faith in the FO is already gone. HOW in the world did Kevin Prichard turn out to be the creative wheeler-dealer he is? I know he has an owner with deep pockets, but you still have to have the mentality to MAKE something out of your assets.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

maybe he's just weighing out his options... but i still think he'll sign with the spurs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

If we get Maggette, you can consider Berry gone.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

ezealen said:


> If we get Maggette, you can consider Berry gone.


Why do you say that? They play different positions. I'd love to have both. Even if the Spurs get Maggette, they'll still need a shooting guard to spell Ginobili. Are you talking about the money? What do you think Brent will net in the FA market?


----------

